
Cmus 2.8 Release Notes - sydney6
https://github.com/cmus/cmus/releases/tag/v2.8.0
======
homarp
cmus is a small, fast and powerful console music player for Unix-like
operating systems.

Also "Warning: cmus is not actively maintained. For details, please see
[https://github.com/cmus/cmus/issues/856](https://github.com/cmus/cmus/issues/856)
"

